# So how much trouble am I in ???



## SpeedBird (Apr 2, 2012)

Machine: Gaggia Evolution.

Do to an observed loss of performance I decided to take my Evolution apart and clean it. The top and front came off pretty easy but when it came to the four hex socket screws around the group head trouble ensued.

Long story short...they were very tight and well...... two of the four snapped off. stupid..stupid...stupid.

So now the left side of the group head is more or less unattached because it was those two that snapped. Pushing up on the left side of the group head there is some movement. My biggest worry is that one day I'll be torquing my porta filter to the group head and the remaining two screws will shear.

So how bad is it? Can anything be done?

BR

Miles


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry to say it but your best bet is to get in contact with an engineer and get it fixed! Espresso machines can be dangerous (think lots of very hot water under pressure).

I can understand how you feel though, a thorough clean shouldn't be beyond a fairly savvy end user.


----------



## EspressoD (Mar 4, 2012)

I would talk to one of the servicing guys like gaggiaservice, but if you are technical minded you can drill the centre of the old screw out, but be careful as you dont want to drill the parent metal out and have to tap a new oversize hole. From memory there is a small tool you can get from places like machine mart that can help, but if you are not fully confident get someone who knows to do it as you could do easily do even more harm.


----------



## SpeedBird (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reply guys..

Well if there was over a good reason to upgrade "safety first" would be it.

Simonelli Oscar here I come.

Thanks again.

Miles


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

would be careful on drilling out cap screws, ordinary steel ones are usually high tensile = hardened, the stainless ones less so but still hard, and difficult to drill, and keep the drill from wandering


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

for a few quid you can buy a damaged screw/bolt remover. i can supply new bolts if needed. if push comes to shove i have a few brewheads .

mark


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

'Easy Out's will probably be your friend for removal of the bolts, assuming you can't get at them with pliers.


----------



## SpeedBird (Apr 2, 2012)

Well my wife saw the BS in my "safety first" logic for buying a new machine and killed the momentum I was building up toward my Oscar. Oh well....after a couple hours I was able to drill out and rebolt the thing together. I figured I wouldn't have a chance in saving the threads so I just bored it all out and added a nut to the new hex screws. Good enough.

Thanks again for the replays..

Miles


----------

